# Boooorrrrreeeeddd so went fishing



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Perdido Pass (Florida side) surf was way ruff. 5 oz pyramid wouldn't hold. Chunked out dead shrimp, can't confirm a single bite. Beer was cold and so was the wind. Wanted to try for sheepshead by boat tomorrow but no live shrimp in the Orange Beach area. 

Oh well, I'll watch football.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

*.....*

sure sucks, huh..


----------

